# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Where do I find Galantamine?

## DeeryTheDeer

I went to a health food/vitamin store yesterday and was easily able to buy capsules of Choline Bitartrate, but there was no Galantamine there, and the clerk hadn't even heard about it. He only showed me Glutamine supplements. Plus that's pretty much the same thing that happens when I search 'Galantamine supplement' on Google.

In the book 'Advanced Lucid Dreaming', the author maintains that Choline salts are pretty much useless by themselves unless they are used synergistically with Galantamine. So I need Galantamine if I want to avoid being further discouraged in my LD attempts. Where am I supposed to find it?

----------


## Clairity

DeeryTheDeer, I can't find galantamine in stores and have only ordered it online.

Here are some websites: http://www.google.com/products?q=gal...+4mg&scoring=p

.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Alright, I'll try that out. Thanks.

----------


## manticaro

I have recently recieved some galantamine in the mail.  The best and cheapest place I have found is Iherb.  Good price and quick shipping

----------


## Warrior381

> I went to a health food/vitamin store yesterday and was easily able to buy capsules of Choline Bitartrate, but there was no Galantamine there, and the clerk hadn't even heard about it. He only showed me Glutamine supplements. Plus that's pretty much the same thing that happens when I search 'Galantamine supplement' on Google.
> 
> In the book 'Advanced Lucid Dreaming', the author maintains that Choline salts are pretty much useless by themselves unless they are used synergistically with Galantamine. So I need Galantamine if I want to avoid being further discouraged in my LD attempts. Where am I supposed to find it?



I use the Galantamine with choline and it give me nightmares...I need a postive LD way.. so maybe I will try the b6 one..so write back..

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

If you're having nightmares with Galantamine and Choline then you're using too much. Try more modest amounts of it and not very often. That's what Thomas Yuschak suggests, at least.

----------


## Warrior381

> If you're having nightmares with Galantamine and Choline then you're using too much. Try more modest amounts of it and not very often. That's what Thomas Yuschak suggests, at least.




well i have took Galantamine 4mg and choline 310 so is that good or bad?

what should i take like Galantamine with B6 or something else..write back thank you..

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Well, usually I only use 2 mg of Galantamine (I cut the capsule in half), and nothing else.

Although I tried that last night with orange juice to wash it down, and I couldn't go back to sleep at all. I think from now on I'll just try WILDing without any supplements.

----------


## Warrior381

> Well, usually I only use 2 mg of Galantamine (I cut the capsule in half), and nothing else.
> 
> Although I tried that last night with orange juice to wash it down, and I couldn't go back to sleep at all. I think from now on I'll just try WILDing without any supplements.



last night i have use the Niacin(b3) and Magnesium with it and have a long lucid dreaming without using the Galantamine..


that seem to work pretty good with the B3 and magnesium so I will try to do different one

----------


## Koalaman

> I use the Galantamine with choline and it give me nightmares...I need a postive LD way.. so maybe I will try the b6 one..so write back..



I believe timing is very important. I've read that you should use galantamine in conjunction with WBTB to avoid getting nightmares and to have very vivid lucid dreams instead. I believe this has something to do with the REM period getting longer and starting earlier and earlier as sleep more and more sleep cycles. I can't explain how proper timing deals with the nightmares.

I've not read the book Advanced Lucid Dreaming yet, so I'm not sure about it. I would like to see it confirmed. But this is probably what I'm going to do when I get my hands on some galantamine.  :smiley:

----------


## cerebral

For galantamine and alpha gpc (the best choline source), you may want to check out Memeron http://www.memeron.com/galantamine.html

----------


## Jules2007

Didn't really want to order Galantamine from the US as it's gonna take ages to get to me (the UK) but looks like I'm gonna have to. Looked for some online from UK suppliers and it looks so expensive! Like over £100 for the cheapest! Some suppliers only give it to you on prescription as well?! So has anyone in the UK been able to buy it anywhere here or on the net from a UK supplier? Thank you.

----------


## Integral

Jules, I ordered some galantamine from the States fives days ago and it has just arrived so not too much of a wait. I got it here http://www.dreamamins.com/?gclid=CL-...FU0A4wodz0p7_A

----------


## Jules2007

Integral-thanks so much! I just ordered some, it looks great and I can wait five days for it that's not bad at all!

----------


## Integral

You are welcome  :smiley: . It works too  ::shock::

----------


## breakdownthewall

link removed

60 tablets of 8mg for $45.  I haven't found anything cheaper.

----------


## Jules2007

I still haven't gotten my Galantamine and Choline-I've been waiting nearly three weeks-as I first suspected I'd have to wait to get something from America! It says it shipped ages ago, hope it hasn't gotten lost in the post. I really wanna try it and I'll post my results if I ever get it!

----------


## Integral

I feel bad for recommending them now Jules :Sad: . Three weeks is way too long and I imagine it must have gone astray. I would email them if I were you. Honestly, mine arrived in 4-5 days which was a surprise. Shame there seems to be nowhere in the UK we can get it. I will keep looking around and post here if I find a source.

----------


## Jules2007

> I feel bad for recommending them now Jules. Three weeks is way too long and I imagine it must have gone astray. I would email them if I were you. Honestly, mine arrived in 4-5 days which was a surprise. Shame there seems to be nowhere in the UK we can get it. I will keep looking around and post here if I find a source.



Don't feel bad! I emailed them and they said it can take 3-4 weeks. Did you have to pay a customs charge? Cos I got a note from Royal Mail yesterday saying they couldn't delivery my item because there is a customs charge. I have to pay £10.73 extra to get it! Grrr. I should get it eventually now though! But I won't buy from that site next time!

----------


## Integral

No, I just paid for the product and postage. I think it came to around £25.
That duty thing is purely a random selection and you were unlucky to get picked on this time. My wife got done in the same way buying some sunglasses from the states and on another occasion with some perfume but the website she bought from very decently refunded the duty.
There must be somewhere in the UK or Europe that supplies it. Like you I dont fancy paying an extra tenner on top of an already high price.
This might be worth investigating in the future
http://www.super-smart.eu/article.pl...Fd4B4wod-S6Gog

----------


## Jules2007

Finally got it! Might try it tonight...Integral- do you take it before bed, or halfway through the night like on a WBTB or something? I might try both ways and see what works best.

----------


## Integral

Great  ::banana:: 
Ok, dont take it when you go to bed unless you want a sleepless night  :smiley: . Take one capsule (4mg) at around 3-4am when your REM period is starting. It takes about an hour to kick in so you may want to do a WBTB or just relax in bed until it starts working. I found the first time I took it my anticipation kept me wide awake for a couple of hours but then I had two short but very clear LDs.
What I do now ( with my vast experience of three weeks) is take 25mg of 5HTP at bedtime and a third of a 1mg Melatonin tablet with 4mg of Galantamine at around 3.30 am. The Melatonin just gives enough help to get me to sleep but doesn't smother the Galantamine.
You may find the effects quite strong to start with which is why I say take just 4mg. You can get stomach cramps and some heartburn the first couple of times but having taken it 5 times now I dont feel any of those side effects and have had some very long and stable LDs.
It is best not to take it more than twice a week to avoid de-sensitization and allow at leat 48hrs between attempts.
Good luck!

----------


## Jules2007

Thanks for the tips! I'm trying it tonight-well tomorrow morning I should say after WBTB as I can have a nice long lie-in tomorrow, so fingers crossed I'm in for a treat! I'll pm you my results if you like.

----------


## Integral

Go for it Jules  :smiley:  I would be interested in hearing how you get on.

----------


## Tweek

http://www.dreamamins.com/002.html

----------


## Jules2007

How many of the capsules can I take at once? I know it says "take one" but when I tried it (only tried it once) nothing happened at all, I got no effects from it-not even any side effects. (I know this is a good thing and not everyone gets side effects-but it seemed like it just didn't do anything at all). Is it safe to take two or three at a time of these capsules-4mg galantamine and 200mg choline in one capsule? Thanks.

----------


## Integral

Now I have got used to it I take two 4mg capsules. In is book Yuschak advises advises 4-8mg. He also advises taking 5HTP at bedtime. 
I took the Galantamine once and it had absolutely no effect almost like a 'dud' capsule. The rest of the time it pretty much guarantees me a lucid dream.
Something that interests me, and this may be worth a seperate topic, is the flavour of the LD on Galantamine as opposed to natuaraly induced.

----------


## Jules2007

That's ok. I might try it tomorrow morning with two capsules-the side-effects aren't too bad are they-they don't cause nausea or anything right? Because I have to catch a train tomorrow and don't want to be feeling bad on it! So I might leave it until next week. I don't really know what 5HTP is but I'll look it up thanks.

----------


## Integral

I would say the side effects if you get them are a bit like a hangover without the headache. I have heard that you can get an umpty stomach so be warned if you are travelling  :wink2: 
5HTP taken at bedtime has the effect of supressing REM sleep in the first 4 hours or so. When the pill wears off your body is keen to make up the REM time lost so you get what is called REM rebound i.e. longer, stronger REM period in the morning.
I take 50mg 5HTP most nights as it gives me a really good nights sleep and I wake up at around 4 a.m. ready for some LD inducing practice.

----------


## Jules2007

Integral-just to let you know, I tried two capsules this morning and got a lucid! I can't say it was definitely down to the Galantamine and Choline because I do get quite a few lucids from WBTB anyway, but it probably did help. The lucid didn't last long and I kept losing my vision but for some reason it seemed more "real" than most of my lucids in a way.

Anyway unfortunately I am paying for it now because I definitely have the "hangover" feeling, I feel sick ugh, so I don't know if it's really worth it, but I will probably take it now and then.

----------


## Hidden

I didn't realize taking galantamine made you feel like you have a hangover.  How much did you take Jules?

----------


## Integral

I'm glad that it worked for you. The hangovery feeling wore off for me after a few times. I found the LDs I have with this are very realistic indeed. So much so that it feels a bit 'ordinary'. I cant seem to do anything exciting like fly or change things as I can in my usual DILDS ( usual  ::roll::  huh). I havent taken any for a couple of weeks because I wanted to try and induce WILDS naturaly but that hasn't worked out at all well so it is nice to know I have Galantamine to fall back on if all else fails.

----------


## Jules2007

> I didn't realize taking galantamine made you feel like you have a hangover. How much did you take Jules?



I took two capsules at about 9a.m and went back to sleep for a couple of hours (no work today). The ones I take have 4mg galantamine and 200mg choline in each capsule. So maybe it's the choline that gives that feeling or makes it worse i don't know.

I feel fine now, I just felt generally a bit sick and out of it when I woke up for a few hours.

Integral-yes I did notice my dream was kind of ordinary, tried doing a few things like walking through my mirror (which I have succesfully done before) but then everything blacked out. So I didn't do anything in the end. I was just in my room.

----------


## Hidden

8mg sounds like a lot, but I guess if 4mg didn't work... -shrug-  I can't really give advice, seeing as I've never taken it before.  I don't think I'll show my mom this thread; it won't help my whole "galantamine won't hurt me" argument. =P

----------


## Jules2007

Haha-I don't want to put you off Hidden! No the one capsule on it's own did nothing, no side-effects but no lucids either. I might try it again (2 capsules)tomorrow morning and let you know my results. Like Integral said-the side-effects should go away after a few trys, so I'm hoping tomorrow will have slightly better effects as I get more used to it.

If you try it, one capsule may work for you, it just didn't for me.

----------


## Hidden

Lol, you're not putting me off, it's my mom who's a non-believer. xP

If I ever get galantmine I'm thinking I'll start with half of one, then work my way up.

----------


## Jules2007

> Lol, you're not putting me off, it's my mom who's a non-believer. xP
> 
> If I ever get galantmine I'm thinking I'll start with half of one, then work my way up.



That's a good idea. I tried it this morning-two capsules again and wow it worked like a charm! I had four dreams after takiing it (slept in way too long) and of those dreams, three were lucid! (which is a record for me)

One was super long as well and I managed to do quite a few things and control it pretty well which was fab. So I know this stuff works now!

I feel ok today as well, don't feel sick really maybe just slightly-a lot better than last time. I'm gonna continue to take it one or two times a week.

----------


## Hidden

Wow!  Now I really want to try it!

It makes your dreams more vivid, right?  Or is it just a lucidity trigger?

----------


## Jules2007

The one I have is "lucid dreamer" which has the choline in it as well. There is one you can get with just Galantamine and it seems like it is just for better dream recall. Here is a link to the site I bought from with the different variations if you haven't seen it already-

http://www.dreamamins.com/?gclid=CIO...FdRb4wodViC63A

(Thanks to Integral for the original link!) 

In my case it seemed to do both. The dreams I had that weren't lucid seemed longer and made more sense than my usual dreams, and were more vivid. This seems to really work for me-I've tried the dream herbs before and they didn't do much, but with this I can definitely tell now I take two capsules. It's worth a try anyway!

----------


## Hidden

I've seen that site before; it seems like the cheapest place to get it, so I'll probably get it from there.  I was thinking about getting the pure galantamine and then combining it with separate choline pills.  That way I can combine them with other stuff if I choose, and I can decide the exact amount of each I want to take.

That's good.  My dreams could use a boost in vividness.

----------

